# New Video - Coyote Hunting Solo



## Call-In the Country

I was finally able to take a coyote on film while being the shooter and filmer. I've tried a few times and although I have been able to call them in, connecting or connecting on film is another ball game. Of all the places to do this I think I chose the hardest one. Luckily I had the video pointed in the right direction. Check it out.

Video


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

enjoyed your vid----sb


----------



## El Gato Loco

Good shooting man. Nice to be able to get one on film! I don't think I am that coordinated just yet. lol


----------



## hassell

Great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift

getting started filming myself so I know the challenges involved. thanks for posting yours. makes me want to keep trying.


----------



## youngdon

Nice job Ross ! Congrats !


----------



## singlesix

I enoyed watching your video, and great shot too. I like that hat where did you get that?


----------



## sos1inmesa

Nice video. I also want to get into doing videos, as I'd have an awesome blooper reel by now. Mostly of me giving coyotes heart attacks.


----------



## bar-d

Nice video, very enjoyable. Great looking coyote country.


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

Love this video! I've seen it on YouTube a week or two ago. Pretty rad man!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=28.944882,-82.151791
-Camden


----------



## Ruger

Nice! Great job, enjoyed. Always wanted to try and video a hunt. I do alot of solo hunting, gotta be a challenge to video.


----------



## Kansascaller

Nice video! What type of stock is that on your rifle? I like it.


----------



## Call-In the Country

Sorry about the delay in the response. It's a howa axxiom. It comes with a knoxx, recoil reducing, stock that makes my 22-250 feel like a 223 through an AR.


----------

